# Snake River



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Any news yet?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd series: 19 dogs
3,4,5,9,12,16,17,21,24,26,30,31,32,35,38,41,44,45,46

I know the Qual finished, but I did not hear the results. Also, there is very little cell service at the trial grounds. Verizon seems to be the best service.


----------



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Heard Mark Henry & Sadie (Moon Struck Babe) won the Qualifying. Congratulations to Mark, owner Ward Gray, and Sadie!!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qualifying results:
1st #5 Sadie handled by Mark Henry, owned by Ward Gray
2nd #4 Izzy handled by Jeff Finley
3rd #19 Digit handled by Cindy Galster
4th #13 Floyd handled by Allyn Foster
RJ #25 Rider handled by Gregg Johnson
Jams: 2,3,6,7,9,10,14,21,22,23,24
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 4th series: 15 dogs
3,4,12,17,21,24,30,31,32,35,38,41,44,45,46


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Qualifying results:
> 1st #5 Sadie handled by Mark Henry, owned by Ward Gray
> 2nd #4 Izzy handled by Jeff Finley
> 3rd #19 Digit handled by Cindy Galster
> ...


Congrats to all, but especially to Teams Jeff, Cindy and Gregg! These are all young dogs, trained and handled by amateurs from SLC area.

I'm so bummed I couldn't go!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series: 23 dogs
1,2,3,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,19,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,32

I will try to find out future call backs if possible...


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur call backs to 3rd series: 13 dogs
2,3,4,6,7,10,11,13,22,24,25,28,29


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results:
1st - #4 Nike, owned and handled by Paul Foster
2nd -#35 Keno, owned and Handled by Arnie Erwin
3rd - #44 Turq, handled by Kenny Trott, owned by Tim Mueller
4th - #17 Jackie, owned and handled by Mike Tierney
RJ - #45 Titan, handled by Bill Totten, owned by Harold Irving
Jams: 3,21,24,31,32,46

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Mike and/or Kareen, Thanks for the posting the news!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

mitty said:


> Mike and/or Kareen, Thanks for the posting the news!


Your welcome! Unfortunately, we are done playing and we are headed back to Oregon so I won't have any more info to post.....


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Mike and Kareen
and congratulations on Jackie's Open fourth


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Thanks Mike and Kareen
> and congratulations on Jackie's Open fourth


Thank you! Saw Tiger run, but missed seeing you and Lorraine!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series: 11 dogs back I heard from the lucky ones still in the Amateur!
2,3,4,6,8,10,22,24,25,28,29

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on Jackie's placing! So great to see you guys at Wood River. Safe travels.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Open Results:
> *1st - #4 Nike, owned and handled by Paul Foster*
> 2nd -#35 Keno, owned and Handled by Arnie Erwin
> 3rd - #44 Turq, handled by Kenny Trott, owned by Tim Mueller
> ...



Congrats to the Foster's it was only a matter of time...Nike is a fantastic dog,finishing his FC will be a mere formality now that he has the Blue


Congrats to Arnie and Keno on the 2nd place


Love seeing the Amateurs take FIRST and SECOND in the OPEN


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Dr. Foster on his Open WIN with Nike! 

rita


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Congrats on Jackie's placing! So great to see you guys at Wood River. Safe travels.


Thanks! It was great to see 3 Amateurs trainers do so well against the Pro dogs! Great seeing you and John, too.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Partial Amateur results:
1st - #25 - Ivy - handled by Brett Crow, owned by Brett Crow and Sharon Walen
2nd - #24 - Keno - handled and owned by Arnie Erwin
3rd -#10 - Saber - handled and owned by Chris Hatch
4th - #8 Ryley - handled and owned by Arnie Erwin
Jam: #22 Tucker handled and owned by Bill Fruehling
Sorry I don't know RJ and other Jams


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Paul on your Open win--the FC will come soon. And congratulations to Arnie on the second and Mike on the fourth.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

jazztime said:


> Congratulations to Paul on your Open win--the FC will come soon. And congratulations to Arnie on the second and Mike on the fourth.


Thank you! Mike and Jackie did a good job!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Paul, Arnie Mike and Chris! A very nice weekend!


----------

